# Divorce Barristers fees.... when to settle.



## landmarkjohn (31 Jan 2008)

I am getting a divorce. Settlement not agreed. I live in family home with my 2 youngest children who are in college.

We are a long way apart regarding settlement terms. My offer is €50K. She wants €110K plus €400 a month.

I believe Barristers fees are expensive, but how expensive? I am trying to figure out at which point would it be more cost effective to try and "split the difference" rather than drawing out proceedings.

e.g. I offer €65k, she wants €95k. How quickly would €15K in Barristers on each side mount up so that it would have been more sensible to settle at €80K.

I know that this may be a difficult question but I would appreciate any examples. Thanks


----------



## Stifster (31 Jan 2008)

Have you tried mediation to hammer out the basic terms?

If you could get something sorted out that way it should be a lot cheaper.

It genuinely depends on the time involved, the amount of court appearances etc. 

It is quite a straightforward case if access and custody is not an issue and there are not several assets.

I would tentatively say that €15k would be there or thereabouts, maybe a little light, and could get you pretty much all the way to court. It is when the solicitor briefs the barrister for the full hearing that costs really begin to mount up. But each case is different.


----------



## landmarkjohn (1 Feb 2008)

Thanks for reply.

We tried the mediation route to no avail.

we are soon to go to court and so will be at the stage where the solicitor briefs the barrister..... these are the fees I  am trying to guage....


----------



## Harlequin (1 Feb 2008)

According to this http://www.independent.ie/national-news/barristers-told-to-give-estimates-of-their-fees-1268439.html barristers now have to give up-front fee estimates.


----------



## Stifster (1 Feb 2008)

that is a particulalry helpful move because the wigs are notorious for firing in a bill that is unexpected not alone to the client but also the solicitor.

john, brief fee, maybe 1,500 to 2,000, advice prior to trial 500-750, fee for each day 1000-1500.

What has your (i.r.l) solicitor said?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

Stifster said:


> (i.r.l)


Eh?


----------



## Stifster (1 Feb 2008)

in real life.

As opposed to the 'bots on here.


----------



## MOB (1 Feb 2008)

"because the wigs are notorious for firing in a bill that is unexpected not alone to the client but also the solicitor....."

To be fair, let the profession which is without sin cast the first stone here.  Family law solicitors are not uniformly great at keeping clients abreast of the costs accruing.

"As opposed to the 'bots on here"

Yes - I continue to function with normal parameters, captain


----------



## Stifster (1 Feb 2008)

MOB said:


> "because the wigs are notorious for firing in a bill that is unexpected not alone to the client but also the solicitor....."
> 
> To be fair, let the profession which is without sin cast the first stone here. Family law solicitors are not uniformly great at keeping clients abreast of the costs accruing.
> 
> ...


 
Well, it is a compliance issue with us solicitors. In Family Law the new Circuit Court practice directions should assist clients further.

It will be a completely new departure for barristers.

And, sure I could be a bot.


----------



## landmarkjohn (1 Feb 2008)

I have not asked my i.r.l. solicitor about barristers fees yet. During initial consultation some years ago with solicitor I was given an estimate of 5-7K up to trial and then it could be "substantially more", I think was the term, if we did not reach a settlement before court.

I shall ask....

Again, thank you for your contributions (free thus far I hope)


----------



## landmarkjohn (1 Feb 2008)

as an aside, the solicitor has had a "meeting" (for want of the correct terminology) with the barrister as I wanted advice as to how best to proceed and barrister recommended offering €50k and if that wasn't accepted to go to court (or trial.... whichever is correct)


----------



## Stifster (1 Feb 2008)

call it a hearing, trials are for criminals!


----------



## landmarkjohn (3 Nov 2008)

Update. Grand total €9500

Solicitor 4750 + VAT
Barrister 1750 + VAT
Property Matters 950 + VAT
balance made up of  sundries, land registry etc.

One day in court, agreed seetlement "on the footsteps". Happy to recommend both Solicitor and Barrister by PM. No affiliation. Midlands.


----------

